
Some Boundaries Are Worth Preserving - gadabout
https://www.patagonia.com/stories/some-boundaries-are-worth-preserving/story-90712.html
======
gadabout
I hate the vessel used for this article and would prefer it to be not
something 2 clicks away from spending money. That said, I thought the
article's upsides outweighed the possible downsides here, thus making it worth
sharing.

